

India's Surveillance State - zombie_hitler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A91idibgT0

======
lake99
So far, I have come across government actions against expressing anti-
religious, anti-national, iconoclastic sentiments: all thought-crimes. Given
how common jingoism is among my own colleagues, all engineers, I'm convinced
that the abuse of power will effectively go unchecked for the foreseeable
future.

